# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Футбол

## Akasey

Факты про футбол.Новости.

----------


## Akasey

*Криштиану Роналду договорился о переходе в "Реал"*


Футболист "Манчестер Юнайтед" Криштиану Роналду договорился о переходе в мадридский "Реал". Португальский полузащитник и оба клуба подписали предварительное соглашение о том, что игрок перейдет в "Реал" летом 2009 года, а минимальная сумма сделки составит 80 миллионов евро.

Главным условием перехода Криштиану Роналду в "Реал" является победа на выборах президента мадридского клуба Флорентино Переса. Он считается фаворитом этих выборов и должен официально выставить свою кандидатуру в ближайшее время. Перес был президентом "Реала" в 2000-2006 году, и в это время в команду пришли такие звезды, как Зинедин Зидан, Луиш Фигу и Дэвид Бекхэм. 

Криштиану Роналду хотел перейти в "Реал" летом 2008 году, но тогда "Манчестер Юнайтед" удалось удержать португальца. При этом между клубами была достигнута договоренность, что Роналду перейдет в "Реал" в 2009 году. Однако на прошлой неделе футболист заявил, что планирует остаться в "МЮ". 

Выборы президента "Реала" состоятся в июне. В своих предвыборных заявлениях Перес говорил, что он, возможно, купит не Криштиану Роналду, а бразильского полузащитника "Милана" Кака. Однако бразилец недавно заявил, что не намерен покидать итальянский клуб.

Источник: Соккер.Ру

----------


## Akasey

Для подготовки к отборочному матчу чемпионата мира-2010 по футболу Беларусь - Андорра главный тренер сборной хозяев Бернд Штанге вызвал 19 игроков, сообщила пресс-служба Белорусской федерации футбола. 

В список вошли: 

вратари - Юрий Жевнов ("Москва"), Сергей Веремко (БАТЭ, Борисов); 

защитники - Дмитрий Ленцевич ("Богемианс", Чехия), Сергей Сосновский, Игорь Шитов, Александр Юревич, Максим Бордачев (все - БАТЭ), Дмитрий Верховцов ("Нафтан", Новополоцк); 

полузащитники - Александр Глеб ("Барселона", Испания), Тимофей Калачев ("Крылья Советов", Самара), Николай Кашевский ("Ильичевец", Мариуполь), Филипп Рудик ("Нафтан"), Игорь Стасевич (БАТЭ); 

нападающие - Леонид Ковель ("Сатурн", Раменское), Виталий Кутузов ("Бари", Италия), Виталий Родионов ("Фрайбург", Германия), Геннадий Близнюк (без клуба), Виталий Булыга (БАТЭ), Сергей Корниленко ("Томь", Томск). 

Матч Беларусь - Андорра пройдет 6 июня в Гродно (начало в 19.00).

ТУТ.ВУ

Будем болеть!!!

----------


## Пацаваца

А ведь скоро начнётся чемпионат Европы среди молодёжи,куда пробилась наша команда!Будем болеть и переживать.А национальная сборная обязана обыгрывать почтальонов)

----------


## Akasey

угу, я одного оттуда знаю Ковеля Лёню, правда он теперь в сборной будет играть, может хоть Андорру выиграют.


Вперёд Андорра!!!

----------


## Sanych

Есть такой принцип, да. Когда болееш за наших - вечно проиграют. Как за других, опа, и наши выйграли

----------


## MOHAPX

Когда болеешь за наших, не сколько хочешь чтобы они выйграли, сколько чтобы не проиграли, вот поэтому проигрывают. Хотя болеть против - очень трудно, почти невозможно.

----------


## Akasey

ну что поболеем сегодня. кому интересно:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

наши молодцы,пока проходят на чм)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Пацаваца

> Первое место выходит. Второе на стыковой матч вроде.
> С хорватами играем во время, когда наш чемп типа в разгаре, футболеры в форме, а у хорватов не так. Ну это опять все "вроде бы".
> Так что шансы отличные.


Уровень сборной Хорватии намного превышает уровень нашей сборной.У нас нет шансов

----------


## Akasey

...хотя если захотят, то могут рвануть прилично... ведь есть опыт... или просто это мне так хочется..

----------


## Пацаваца

Всё-таки это свершилось!Кака перешёл в Реал за 68 бачей!Этот трансфер уступает только зидановскому) в 2001-тогда тот же Реал купил его за 75 миллионов

----------


## Пацаваца

С понедельника начинается чемпионат Европы среди молодёжи!Болеем за наших!

----------


## Flash

> Ну или вот взять чемпионат Хорватии... Кто помнит ихнего чемпиона? Я, например, вообще что-то ни одной команды не припомню... С чего это вы взяли, что их говно лучше нашего? )


У хорватов не слабый чемпионат, посильнее нашего
Взять хотя бы Динамо Загребское, столько талантов воспитали

----------


## Akasey

*БАТЭ — 56-й в рейтинге лучших клубов мира* 


Международная федерация футбольной истории и статистики (IFFHS) опубликовала обновленный рейтинг лучших клубов мира, в котором отражены выступления футбольных команд за период 1 июня 2008 г. – 31 мая 2009 г.

Возглавляют рейтинг испанская «Барселона» и английский «Манчестер Юнайтед». В список из 350 команд попал единственный представитель Беларуси ― борисовский БАТЭ, занимающий 56-ю позицию.

Рейтинг лучших клубов мира по версии IFFHS:
1-2. «Манчестер Юнайтед» (Англия) – 315
1-2. «Барселона» (Испания) – 315
3. «Челси» (Англия) - 276
4. «Ливерпуль» (Англия) – 248
5. «Арсенал» (Англия) – 247
6. «Шахтер» (Украина) – 245,5
7. «Динамо» К (Украина) – 234,5
8. «Эстудиантес» (Аргентина) - 323
9. «Гамбург» (Германия) — 228
10. «Гремио» (Бразидия) — 222
…
56. БАТЭ (Беларусь) – 148,5

IFFHS занимается ежемесячным ранжированием клубов мира с 1991 год. Ранжирование учитывает результаты континентальных и межконтинентальных соревнований, матчи национальных чемпионатов и национальных кубков, начиная с 1/16 финала.
Все страны разделены на 4 категории, основанной на силе национальной лиги: клубы самых сильных лиг получают 4 очка за каждый выигранный матч, 2 очка за ничью и 0 очков за проигрыш; клубы второй категории получают 3 очка за победу, 1,5 за ничью и 0 за поражение.
На континентальных соревнованиях все клубы получают одинаковое количество очков не зависимо от стадии турнира и силы лиги, которую представляют клуб. Однако Лига чемпионов УЕФА и её южноамериканский аналог Кубок Либертадорес приносят больше очков чем Кубок УЕФА и Копа Судамерикана. Для клубов Океании, Азии, КОНКАКАФ и Африки количество очков значительно ниже, чем у Европы и Южной Америки. Межконтинентальные соревнования оцениваются в зависимости от важности турнира, матчи не организованные континентальной федерацией и не признанные ФИФА не учитываются.

----------


## Akasey

*"Челси" на год запретили покупать новых игроков*

Руководство ФИФА запретило английскому футбольному клубу "Челси" покупать новых игроков в течение двух трансферных окон, сообщает Sky News. Такую меру в ФИФА решили избрать в качестве наказания для "Челси" за подталкивание одного из французских футболистов к разрыву контракта со своей командой ради английского клуба. 

"Челси" и футболиста французского клуба "Ланс" Гаэля Какуту (Gael Kakuta ) посчитали виновными в нарушении одного из правил ФИФА, которое запрещает любой команде подписывать контракт с игроком, оставившим свой предыдущий клуб без убедительной причины. Согласно решению ФИФА, "Челси" сможет пополнить свой состав новыми игроками только в январе 2011 года. 

Помимо запрета на участие в трансферах Палата по разрешению споров наложила на "Челси" и Какуту штраф в размере 680 тысяч фунтов стерлингов. Также английский клуб заплатит "Лансу" 114 тысяч фунтов в качестве компенсации за расходы на тренировку игрока. 

18-летнему Какуте запретили в течение четырех месяцев принимать участие в каких-либо футбольных матчах. 

В 2007 году Гаэль Какута перешел из "Ланса" в "Челси" и играл в молодежной команде английского клуба. Также футболист успешно выступал за сборную Франции для игроков младше 17 лет.

----------


## Akasey

*Львовские "Карпаты" выиграли дело белорусского футболиста Леонида Ковеля*

Спорт 
Игорь Хадасевич, БЕЛТА
Спортивный арбитражный суд (CAS) в Лозанне вынес решение по трансферу форварда львовских "Карпат" белоруса Леонида Ковеля в "Сатурн" (Раменское). Вчера суд в Лозанне фактически признал правоту футбольного клуба "Карпаты" (Львов) в так называемом "деле Ковеля", сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА. 

Еще в начале 2008 года Леонид Ковель перешел из "Карпат" в "Сатурн". Сразу же после этого украинский клуб заявил о его незаконности, так как Ковель 26 ноября 2007 года подписал контракт с украинским клубом до 31 декабря 2011 года, вступивший в силу 1 января 2008 года. Белорусский футболист утверждал, что никакого нового соглашения с "Карпатами" не подписывал. Однако экспертиза подписи в Киевском НИИ судебных экспертиз подтвердила правоту львовян.

Палата по разрешению споров ФИФА 28 ноября 2008 года вынесла решение в пользу львовского клуба, признав переход Ковеля в "Сатурн" недействительным. Белорусский нападающий в свою очередь подал апелляцию в Спортивный арбитражный суд в Лозанне, который только теперь вынес решение не в пользу нашего футболиста.

Официальный сайт "Карпат" сообщает, что CAS принял решение считать незаконным разрыв Ковелем контракта с львовской командой и подписание нового трудового договора с "Сатурном". Последствия незаконного расторжения договора, подписанного 26 ноября 2007 года, должны быть определены дальнейшим рассмотрением Палатой по разрешению споров ФИФА. Расходы этого арбитража, которые будут определены Судебным офисом CAS, понесет Леонид Ковель. Белорусский футболист также должен возместить юридические и другие расходы, понесенные ФК "Карпаты" в связи с этой арбитражной процедурой, в размере 10 000 швейцарских франков. 

В ближайшие дни "Карпаты" собираются направить в ФИФА ходатайство о вынесении наказания Леониду Ковелю.


*Сборная Беларуси поднялась на четыре строки в октябрьском рейтинге ФИФА*
Спорт 
Игорь Хадасевич, БЕЛТА
Международная федерация футбола (ФИФА) сегодня обнародовала очередной рейтинг национальных сборных, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА. 

В лидирующем квартете за прошедший месяц изменений не произошло - список лучших команд планеты возглавляет сборная Бразилии (1632 балла), на втором месте Испания (1629), третье место у футболистов Голландии (1340), а замыкает квартет лучших сборная Италии (1215). Сборная Беларуси имеет 444 очка и занимает сейчас 73-е место, поднявшись на 4 строки по сравнению с сентябрьским рейтинг-листом. За прошедший месяц подопечные Бернда Штанге провели три заключительных матча квалификации чемпионата мира-2010. На своем поле белорусы добились победы над сборной Казахстана со счетом 4:0, а в гостях уступили хорватам - 0:1 и англичанам - 0:3. Из бывших соперников нашей команды по 6-й отборочной группе мирового первенства выше всех находится сборная Англии - 7-е место, Украина на 22-й позиции, Казахстан занимает 121-е место, а Андорра расположилась на 201-й строке мирового рейтинга. 

Сборные остальных стран бывшего СССР занимают такие позиции: Россия - 12, Латвия - 47, Литва - 59, Узбекистан - 80, Молдова - 88, Армения - 100, Эстония - 103, Грузия - 117, Азербайджан - 125, Кыргызстан - 137, Туркменистан - 142, Таджикистан - 168. Следующий рейтинг-лист ФИФА опубликует 20 ноября.


*Молодежная сборная Беларуси по футболу победила команду Албании* 
 Спорт 
Сергей Вишневский, БЕЛТА
Сборная Беларуси по футболу победила сегодня команду Албании - 4:2 в отборочном матче молодежного (до 21 года) чемпионата Европы-2011. Поединок прошел на городском стадионе в Молодечно и начался с опозданием на 30 минут из-за необходимости уборки снега, покрывшего поле 5-сантиметровым слоем, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

Авторами забитых мячей в составе белорусской дружины стали Павел Нехайчик (25), Андрей Воронков (38, 72), Максим Скавыш (41). У гостей отличились Ахмед Янузи (75) и Вильфор Хюса (78).

Ворота белорусской команды защищал Артем Гомелько ("Локомотив", Москва).

Желтыми карточками наказаны Никита Букаткин, Станислав Драгун (оба - Беларусь) и Клодян Семина (Албания).

Положение команд в нашей 10-й отборочной группе таково: Австрия - 9 очков (4 игры; разница мячей 7-4), Шотландия - 9 (4; 7-3), Беларусь - 9 (4; 9-6), Албания - 3 (5; 6-13), Азербайджан - 0 (3; 3-6).

Следующий матч белорусская "молодежка" также сыграет со сверстниками из Албании, но уже в гостях - 17 ноября.

----------


## Akasey

*Достигнута предварительная договоренность о стажировках белорусских тренеров в английских футбольных клубах*

С руководством английских футбольных клубов "Фулхэм" и "Арсенал" достигнута предварительная договоренность о стажировках белорусских тренеров, сообщил БелаПАН председатель Белорусской федерации футбола Геннадий Невыглас. 

По его словам, переговоры прошли в ходе поездки руководства БФФ на матч отборочного турнира чемпионата мира Англия - Беларусь, который состоялся 14 октября. 

Ожидается, что договоренности будут документально оформлены до конца нынешнего года. 

Невыглас участвует в работе ХХХ Международного симпозиума тренеров по футболу, который открылся в Минске 25 октября и продлится три дня. Выступая на открытии форума, руководитель федерации выразил надежду, что его проведение расширит международные футбольные контакты Беларуси и повысит квалификацию отечественных специалистов.

----------


## Akasey

*18 ноября национальная сборная Беларуси по футболу сыграет товарищеский матч с Черногорией*

Дмитрий Власов, БелаПАН

Национальная сборная Беларуси по футболу 18 ноября проведет товарищеский матч с Черногорией. Игра состоится в столице этой страны Подгорице, сообщает пресс-служба Белорусской федерации футбола. 

В рейтинге ФИФА Черногория занимает 75-е место (Беларусь — 73-е). В отборочном цикле чемпионата мира-2010 эта балканская сборная заняла пятое место среди шести команд, пропустив вперед Италию, Ирландию, Болгарию и Кипр (последней финишировала Грузия).

----------


## Akasey

*Евро-2012: В одной группе с белорусами Франция и Румыния*

Определились соперники белорусской футбольной сборной в отборочном турнире чемпионата Европы 2012 года, который пройдет в Польше и Украине. Жеребьевка состоялась 7 февраля в Варшаве.

В группе D Беларусь встретится со сборными Франции, Румынии, Боснии и Герцеговины, Албании и Люксембурга.

Состав остальных групп:

группа А — Германия, Турция, Австрия, Бельгия, Казахстан, Азербайджан;

группа В — Россия, Словакия, Ирландия, Македония, Армения, Андорра;

группа С — Италия, Сербия, Северная Ирландия, Словения, Эстония, Фарерские острова;

группа Е — Голландия, Швеция, Финляндия, Венгрия, Молдова, Сан-Марино;

группа F — Хорватия, Греция, Израиль, Латвия, Грузия, Мальта;

группа G — Англия, Швейцария, Болгария, Уэльс, Черногория;

группа Н — Португалия, Дания, Норвегия, Кипр, Исландия;

группа I — Испания, Чехия, Шотландия, Литва, Лихтенштейн.

Девять победителей групп, а также лучшая вторая команда выходят в финальную часть. Остальные восемь вторых сборных разыграют последние четыре путевки на Евро-2012 в стыковых матчах. Польша и Украина как хозяева чемпионата освобождены от квалификационного отбора.

На заседании исполкома Белорусской федерации футбола 4 февраля главный тренер национальной сборной Бернд Штанге заявил, что перед ней стоит задача выйти в финальный раунд ЧЕ-2012, задача-минимум — занять второе место в группе и попасть в плей-офф.

----------


## Vanya

> В группе D Беларусь встретится со сборными Франции, Румынии, Боснии и Герцеговины, Албании и Люксембурга


впринципе не группа смерти, мириться можно...

мой прогноз:
1.французы
2.румыны
3.албанцы
4.МЫ 
5.боснийцы
6.люксембуржцы

----------


## Alexanderr

Мой:
1.Франция
2.Румыния
3.Босния и Герцеговина
4.Беларусь
5.Албания
6.Люксембург.

----------


## Akasey

думаю, если постараться, то можно второе место схватить, но это очень стараться надо

----------


## Banderlogen

Ну и я попробую:
1. Франция
2. Босния
3. Румыния
4. Беларусь
5. Албания
6. Люксембург

Ваня, зачем боснийцев с албанцами местами попутал?

----------


## Vanya

да я же не особо в курсе кто там счас силён)

а..была-не была, хоть дело и неблагодарное, но всё же...вдруг сбудется 
а.
1.немцы
2.турки
3.бельгийцы
4.австрийцы
5.казахи
6.азербайджанцы =)

б.
1.ирландцы
2.россияне
3.словаки
4.македонцы
5.армяне
6.андорцы

с.
1.итальянцы
2.сербы
3.словенцы
4.с.ирландцы
5.эстонцы
6.жители фарерских сотровов =)

е.
1.голландцы
2.шведы
3.финны
4.венгры
5.молдоване
6.сан-марино

ф.
1.хорваты
2.греки
3.израильтяне
4.латыши
5.грузины
6.мальтийцы

ж.
1.англичане
2.швейцарцы
3.валийцы
4.болгары
5.черногорцы

н.
1.португальцы
2.датчане
3.норвежцы
4.исландцы
5.киприоты

и.
1.испанцы
2.чехи
3.шотландцы
4.литовцы
5.лихтенштейн

как-то так. посмотрим, оправдается-ли =)

----------


## Akasey

*Юрий Жевнов перешел в "Зенит"*
24 февраля 2010  Спорт
Игорь Хадасевич, БЕЛТА

Голкипер сборной Беларуси Юрий Жевнов перешел из "Москвы" в санкт-петербургский "Зенит". Подписание 4-летнего контракта состоялось в Испании, где питерский клуб готовится к новому сезону, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

В интервью российским журналистам 28-летний белорусский вратарь сказал, что для него переход в "Зенит" - шаг вперед. Эта команда является одним из лидеров российского футбола, а его болельщики постоянно до отказа заполняют трибуны стадиона "Петровский" и создают потрясающую атмосферу во время матчей. Юрий Жевнов не боится конкуренции с зенитовскими вратарями Вячеславом Малафеевым (входит в состав сборной России) и Дмитрием Бородиным. По его мнению, конкуренция никому не мешает, а наоборот стимулирует работать еще усерднее и повышать свой уровень. Напомним, что игроком "Зенита" является еще один белорус - форвард Сергей Корниленко. В прошлом году санкт-петербургский клуб стал бронзовым призером чемпионата России, а в 2008 году выиграл Кубок УЕФА и Суперкубок. Сейчас команду тренирует известный итальянский специалист Лучано Спаллетти, сменивший голландца Дика Адвоката в декабре 2009 года. 

Юрий Жевнов начал профессиональную карьеру в борисовском БАТЭ в 2000 году. В составе борисовчан он завоевал полный комплект наград чемпионата Беларуси: в 2002 году - золото, в 2003-м - серебро, в 2001-м - бронзу. В 2003 году был признан лучшим вратарем страны. В 2005 году Жевнов перешел в "Москву", где стал основным голкипером и капитаном команды. В составе сборной Беларуси Юрий Жевнов дебютировал 2 апреля 2003 года в Минске в товарищеском матче с командой Узбекистана (2:2), а всего он провел в ней 36 матчей.

----------


## Vanya

зря  вот будет сидеть на скамейке - и никакой практики

----------


## Banderlogen

Жевнов сильный вратарь. Не пропадет.

----------


## Patron

В Топ-350 сильнейших клубов мира наряду с БАТЭ и минским "Динамо" попали могилевский "Днепр" и *жодинское "Торпедо"*. Возглавляет рейтинг "Барселона" и "Интер".





> Международная федерация футбольной истории и статистики опубликовала очередной рейтинг сильнейших клубов мира. Первую строку Топ-350 по-прежнему возглавляют "Барселона" и "Интер", а за ними следует "Бавария".
> 
> Чуть улучшил свою позицию борисовский БАТЭ, поднявшийся с 60-й на 52-ю строку. Минское "Динамо" - на 274-й позиции. Благодаря удачному выступлению в еврокубках попали в престижный список еще два белорусских клуба - могилевский "Днепр" и жодинское "Торпедо".
> *Рейтинг IFFHS на 21 августа:*1-2(1-2). "Барселона" (Испания), "Интер" (Италия) – 2973(3). "Бавария" (Германия) – 2574-6(6-7). "Вердер" (Германия), "Челси" (Англия) – 2364-6(5). "Рома" (Италия) – 2367(9). "Атлетико" (Испания) – 2318(10). "Лион" (Франция) – 2309(6). "Фулхэм" (Англия) – 22410(12). "Манчестер Юнайтед" (Англия) – 217...52(60). БАТЭ (Борисов, Беларусь) – 161...274(271). "Динамо" (Минск, Беларусь) – 74...290(978). "Днепр" (Могилев, Беларусь) – 72...330(843). "Торпедо" (Жодино, Беларусь) – 66...

----------


## Sanych

*"Рубин" заставил поволноваться "Барселону" и "Барселона" так и не смогла одолеть "Рубин"*

29 сентября состоялось восемь матчей футбольной Лиги чемпионов в группах "A", "B", "C" и "D". Прошлогодний победитель турнира миланский "Интер" разгромил дома "Вердер", а "Барселона" не смогла сломить сопротивление казанского "Рубина"

*Группа "A"*

Интер (Италия) - Вердер (Германия) - 4:0 (Это`О, 22, 27, 81, Снайдер, 34). 
Тоттенхэм (Англия) - Твенте (Голландия) - 4:1 (Ван дер Ваарт, 47, Павлюченко, 50, 64, Бейл, 85; Шадли, 56).

*Группа "B"* 

Хапоэль (Израиль) - Лион (Франция) - 1:3 (Эньеяма, 79; Бастос, 8, 36, Пьянич, 90). 
Шальке-04 (Германия) - Бенфика (Португалия) - 2:0 (Фарфан, 73, Хунтелаар, 85).

*Группа "C"* 

Рейнджерс (Шотландия) - Бурсаспор (Турция) - 1:0 (Нэйсмит, 18). 
Валенсия (Испания) - Манчестер Юнайтед (Англия) - 0:1 (Хавьер Эрнандес, 85).

*Группа "D"*. 

Панатинаикос (Греция) - Копенгаген (Дания) - 0:2 (Н`Дойе, 28, Вингорд, 37). 
Рубин (Россия) - Барселона (Испания) - 1:1 (Нобоа, 30; Вилья, 60).

----------

